# Clearwater Bows



## crappiemaster (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey guys i have a clearwater power mag bow. Trying to find some info on the bow online and i am having no luck at it. 
Can someone help me with this. Just trying to find out what it is worth and where to buy parts if i need them. Thanks


----------



## lungbuster123 (Oct 2, 2009)

How old is the bow? Have any pictures? I belive that Clearwater archery was bought out by Storm archery heres there website.

http://www.storm-archery.com/

Im not sure if they have sodl the company or not but you should have some luck contacting them.


----------



## crappiemaster (Oct 2, 2009)

well i sent them a e-mail i will post back as to what they say. 
I got this bow from a guy last year I don't have a clue as to what i got if it is any good are not seems to be in good shape 
It is a Dave powers signature model Weight on it 55-70 draw length is 27-29 string lenght is 56.3/4 
Has a cobra sight set up on it. 
I payed the guy 75.00 bucks for it I might have got took but i would never know it. Thinking about bow hunting maybe next year. as i am sure it will take me a year to get where i can hit good with it. I will take some pic's of it and post them here maybe someone can give me some info as to how good the bows was are was they junk


----------



## lungbuster123 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have heard they are like mathews, but not as expensive? I cant tell you if thats true or not, iv never seen or shot one i just know what i have read about them.


----------



## crappiemaster (Oct 2, 2009)

Here is some pic's of the bow if you can tell anything about it


----------



## crappiemaster (Oct 2, 2009)

lungbuster123 you are not to far from me. I am in Manchester. It is about 30-40 min ride from here to midland GA.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Oct 3, 2009)

crappiemaster said:


> lungbuster123 you are not to far from me. I am in Manchester. It is about 30-40 min ride from here to midland GA.



I just noticed that yea I dont go out towards Manchester very often...do you hunt out there?


----------



## Butchhe (Oct 3, 2009)

I had the same one but only in tan.  I sold it a few years back when I switched over to traditional.  It was a great bow, that shot smooth.  The only downside was the weight of the bow once the sub 5 lb bows started coming out.  Last time I looked, they were made in northern Idaho, but I think the company was sold and then sold again.


----------



## moats (Oct 3, 2009)

Clearwater was bought out by Storm Archery who phased out all of Dave Powers design line back in the 90's


----------



## crappiemaster (Oct 4, 2009)

Well i took it to the bow pro's here at the hunting store. they cut me some arrows for it said the string on it was good. put a rubber tube on the strings something about it pulling the strings together when you pull it back. and showed me how to shoot it. it has a ton of sights on it. they got a good laugh out of that. I set up some hay bails yesterday and the first shot went way over the hay i spent 30 mins looking for the arrow found it just about buried in the ground about 50 feet behind the hay bails. the sights are off bad so i messed with them until i got it close. at 20 Yards and then one at 40 yards. at 50 yards it starts to drop off so i did not mess with it just have to make sure i am with in the 40 yard range i guess.


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Oct 8, 2009)

my friend has been shooting the exact bow since he bought it new years and years ago.
its fantastic for him. he loves it, doesnt plan on buying a new one until it fails. which at this rate wont be soon! 
his shoots really quick surprisingly enough. 
enjot it and learn the sport/art of archery. i would definately get a new sight though!


----------

